# 2019 1.6L Diesel Fuel filter change



## b[email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

I just got my new Gen 2 Diesel after my gen 1 died @ 387,000 miles. Looking for info on how to change the fuel filter when the time comes. Can’t seem to find anything on the Google...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It uses the same fuel filter (now that they've changed the part number) as the Gen 1 CTD (as well as '17+ Diesel GM 3/4 & 1 ton trucks), so the fuel filter replacement should be the same - it'll be back by the tank, just like your first gen.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

Easy. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@[email protected] May I ask what “killed” your Gen 1 diesel?

I plan to run this thing forever, curious what eventually failed leading you to change cars...


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

This thread has some info:









2nd gen fuel filter location????


EDIT: Never mind on my fuel filter question. It's on the drivers side fully accessible without removing any panels. It's just ahead of the rear tire. If you follow the fuel lines from engine to the tank you will not see the filter housing if you're laying under the car. If you're on a...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> @[email protected] May I ask what “killed” your Gen 1 diesel?
> 
> I plan to run this thing forever, curious what eventually failed leading you to change cars...


Oil blow by, worn rings, oil filled the converter. I would have replaced the motor, but the trans still has 387k on it. This car served me well. May she Rest In Peace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

